# Ever hide Halloween buys from your significant other? Sneak'em into circulation?



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I resemble that remark! Fortunately the alley-accessible garage is in such a state of chaos that it's relatively easy at the moment to sneak stuff in. They know darn well there are new items in there but can't quite pinpoint which ones. There will be a day of reckoning, I'm sure, but for now, I'm relatively safe.

Relatively.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

well sometimes i hide my props from my parents. One time a had a field day at my local rite-aid purchasing severed arms, and masks, and spider webs, and when i got home i told my parents i didnt buy anything lol. happens all the time!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

LMAO!! Nooooooooo... I NEVER EVER do that!! <<batting eyes>>


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Well of COURSE everyone in here is innocent!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Hide? Well.....yeah. I also "lose" receipts or run them through the wash "accidentally". So who else skips lunch and uses the cash to buy haunt material and supplies?


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

How did you know? Have you been snooping in my trunk?? That's where I keep things hidden until he's gone and then bring them in the house. 

ondeko - I save my lunch money too! An apple is enough of a lunch, right?


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I usually show my husband what I buy, although I do have sudden memory loss if he asks how much something was.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

I must confess...I do it all the time!  And not just with Halloween, but _everything_!!!
When he finds/ notices it, I say (in my sweetest Southern accent) 'why, dahlin', I've had that...' And it's true- I have had it- just don't ever say how long I've had it.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> And it's true- I have had it- just don't ever say how long I've had it.


And if you're really lucky, they notice it so long after its purchase that you can legitimately say it's been there for months....


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG  How could anyone hide something from their spouse/partner?? Shame shame. Course....it's not really hiding if you happen to bring things in from the trunk of your car while hubby is taking his nightly nap...

He never says anything but I'm sure he notices the orange and black tubs are increasing each year.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

yes!!! i moved from a house to a condo last year. The BF soon realized we needed a storage unit because of this lovely holiday we call halloween. 

Notice how I blamed it on the holiday not myself ? 

So, I am banned from buying. BUT trading and materials to build my own isn't out of the question... right? bwahahaha


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Are you kidding? Rule Number 1 in a relationship - No Secrets. Rule Number Two - Keep The Woman Happy.
Sneakin`stuff in for Hallowe`en. You be crossin`a lot of lines there, Bro`. More lines than an Interstate Trucker. I mean, what`s next. Sneakin`Ho-Ho`s and Ding-Dongs.


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

Luckily, my husband doesnt care what I spend/buy for Halloween....as long as he has food in his belly, a pot to piss in and his PS3, he's happy........I sure do hate watching him spend 60 bucks on a PS3 game though...all the while I'm thinkin', do you KNOW how much materials I could get for Halloween for 60 that bucks!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, this is one the fastest growing threads I have seen here! 

I read the thread title and started laughing so hard that DH asked me what was up. I just COULDN'T tell him or my jig would be up. LOL


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

What do you mean buying new stuff, I revamp this items from last years proops. lol


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

well, little things I will sneak in when I go grocery shopping, target shopping, etc. But sneaking in props is another story. DH does all the bills, and I mean ALL...every receipt is accounted for. So while its easy to sneak in some items in a wal mart run, a prop from Spirit...on its OWN receipt, is another story! Im very good at distraction though, bat my eyes, and that Spewing Fogger will be mine, lol!


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

My husband likes to buy electric guitars. EXPENSIVE electric guitars. He doesn't dare say a word to me about the occasional (or frequent) Halloween purchase!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you think I'm going to admit to anything and have my DH read this? I don't think so...LOL.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

No need, cause hubby is just as much of a FREEK as I am.. he supports my addiction to Halloween shopping..


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Hell I dont hide mine LOL My husband, (that I love dearly) never notices anything I buy... I could put it right in front of him and he wouldnt see it. Is that good???? Huuummmmm.....

Oh, and I really dont have to worry because his Holiday, Christmas, just so HAPPENS to come after mine and he doesnt want me saying anything about the 20 MORE boxes of lights he just bought.... last year he had like 20,000 lights up!!!! Yeah, bring it on old man!!!! 

The neighborhood doesnt call me the witch and him Father Christmas for nothing!!! LMBO!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I never discourage him from playing golf and he never discourages my Halloween habit! Been working for 26 years!


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

This thread makes me realize how lucky I am. My wife and I never argue about money, or what is spent on what. As long as the bills are paid, and have food for our daughter and us, then all is good.


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

I took my Grand Daughter to Party City and she saw something she wanted me to get because it was scary. (a severed vampire head) I wasnt supposed to be spending anymore money but I bought it anyway. Get home we hide it. A little later Tori (Grand daughter) is wheeling her baby stroller around with the head in it. Got some dirty looks, but I told her that Tori wanted it so I had to get it. Hey, what was I supposed to do?

Well at least I dont have to worry about that anymore...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We never argue either. DH took early retirement and plays golf, so you know his toys aren't cheap. I just don't like the ribbing I get from all my holiday things, so I just slowly let them appear and he just smiles.

Tonight he walked behind me while I was browsing ebay looking at witch stuff and he just laughted and asked if I was still on the witch hunt. LO


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Hide things? Who, me? Actually I really don't have to hide things. They just stay in the car for a period of time until my DH wants to go somewhere in my car, then I take them out still in their bags and pile the bags in the garage or computer room. There are always so many bags from thrift shops and such that things just aren't noticed. Unfortunately, this does make it hard to find something that I know I bought...which bag was that?!


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

I've given up on trying to hide purchases from DW. I have several things going against me to be sure. Firstly, our ebay and PayPal accounts are tied into her email. Secondly, she pays the credit card bills and monitors the checking account. Thirdly, she is much smarter than I am. And finally, my daughters can't keep a secret to save their lives even when the purchase is for them. In 18 years she's never once asked me to take anything back, though she does point out my spelling mistakes on tombstones.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

mommyto3 said:


> How did you know? Have you been snooping in my trunk?? That's where I keep things hidden until he's gone and then bring them in the house.
> 
> ondeko - I save my lunch money too! An apple is enough of a lunch, right?



I do the very same thing. So glad I don't have an SUV for that very reason!! LOL..gotta have a trunk


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

LawP said:


> OMG  How could anyone hide something from their spouse/partner?? Shame shame. Course....it's not really hiding if you happen to bring things in from the trunk of your car while hubby is taking his nightly nap...
> 
> He never says anything but I'm sure he notices the orange and black tubs are increasing each year.



Same here!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

To be serious we rarely ever have an issue on who spends whatever on whatever.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I take this approach with my tool purchases. "Honey, I've had that old thing out here in the garage for years....."


----------



## DonnaGirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I'm glad I not the only one. I have Halloween stuff hidden at my mother-in-law house that I bought last year on clearance. ....I 'm going to have her bring to over like she bought it for us.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Laurie S. said:


> My husband recently told me to hold off on purchasing my wishlist when he saw in my eyes that I was contemplating making us all sandwiches from old crackers and using tree leaves for toilet paper in order to get that stuff from Big Lots.


My problem is I'd be right there with ya trying to figure out a budget to make it happen...."The leaves only itch for a little bit"......Seriously though, I was EXTREMELY frustrated a few years ago trying to make something out of nothing with NO budget....It has worked out better over the last 2 years though....I guess what I'm trying to say is at the time I had no idea things would get better to where I could make some things happen....There are highs and lows so even if you can't afford things this year, it doesn't mean it's going to be that way every year....It just feels like it....And to answer the question, no I haven't...That's boring I know but I don't want it happening to me so I won't do it....If it's mean't to be, I'll have it in the end, whether I have to work overtime, make something myself, whatever it takes....ZR


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Hubby is usually with me and egging me on to buy whatever I want. He on the other hand frequently takes a wad of cash and says he has to go to a hardware store(saturday it will be Harber Freight) and tells me he needs to buy more things for ME...lol!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

No, but I've noticed that it happens the other way around. We sure have a lot of golf stuff that I "never noticed" before. *gives hubby the evil eye*

I generally buy cheap items for Halloween anyway, so it's not really an issue. Though if I were to see more of these golf related receipts come in, I'm sure I'd suddenly gain a more expensive taste for Halloween decor!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

My honey and I generally have an understanding. I don't break her chops over the shoes and hand bags that show up, and she doesn't break my chops about the halloween stuff. We are both VERY thrifty shoppers and we always get what we want at great prices, or we don't buy until we can.

Dan


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> My problem is I'd be right there with ya trying to figure out a budget to make it happen...."The leaves only itch for a little bit"......Seriously though, I was EXTREMELY frustrated a few years ago trying to make something out of nothing with NO budget....It has worked out better over the last 2 years though....I guess what I'm trying to say is at the time I had no idea things would get better to where I could make some things happen....There are highs and lows so even if you can't afford things this year, it doesn't mean it's going to be that way every year....It just feels like it....And to answer the question, no I haven't...That's boring I know but I don't want it happening to me so I won't do it....If it's mean't to be, I'll have it in the end, whether I have to work overtime, make something myself, whatever it takes....ZR


Exactly so, ZR. Now some of you may want to avert your eyes, as I've mentioned this about a gazillion times, but here goes; 

My latex, foam filled cat was on sale at Spenser's (back before there was a Spirit store, at least in my town.) Anyway when I first saw it, I fell in love , so to speak. 

It is about 3' long from the tip of his tail to the end of his outstretched front paw, and about 1 1/2' or so at the top of his arched back. 

He retailed at a whopping $299, steep, I realize, but this was a quality piece of workmanship. Sadly though, it was waaaaaaaaaaaay too far outside my budget.

Then I saw it again about 2 or 3 years later. apparently the price tag scared everyone else off as well. It was with the clearance stuff (but still days before Halloween) for $29.99!!!

It goes without saying that I snatched it up IMMEDIATELY!!! I had them carefully double bag it up for me. Then came the arduous journey home on my mountain bike. I live about 3-5 miles away from the Mall, and at that time didn't have a car.

Sometimes balanced on a knee, others propped on top of the handlebars, but I and my 'little bundle of Halloween joy' made it home safe and sound and in one piece. 

Which is why I've gone to such lengths to preserve it, even though its been prone to dry-rot, I need to do some major restoration on it this year, so that it can keep entertaining myself and the TOT's for another 15+ years (but that's another story)


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

I am completely appalled by the responses on here!!!!!! This is your so called loved one???.......... Ok who the hell am I kidding I do it all the time with a lot of stuff Halloween being number 1 then all mt photography equipment. So good luck to all us "HIDERS" out there!!!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

haha good thread, all the time. On Halloween night he stands there tutting @ me and going "how much did that cost?" .He's a teacher so he tries to use his teacher telling off powers on me, I just remind him I'm an adult  ( in body, perhaps not in mind)

So we're basically like the people who hoard animals, except our affliction involves props.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Terror Tom said:


> I take this approach with my tool purchases. "Honey, I've had that old thing out here in the garage for years....."


Roll it in some dust and stick on a few old cobwebs and we can't tell the difference.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I have never actually hid a Halloween purchase or lied about price , hid reciept etc...other things like clothing or shoes or perfume yes. Um...maybe I never mentioned the price of my costumes though...and I once bought a 50 dollar giant fake pumpkin and even with the 40 percent coupon I took a heck of a razzing... . Please note I do not drive there is no way to "hide it in the trunk" lol


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

I make considerably more money than my significant other, so no. She never gives me a hard time about buying what I want, but I am not too crazy with the purchases, Besides I tend to buy stuff all year so the cost is spread out over that time rather than all in one month. Also, much of what I do splurge on is gifts for her, so how can she complain?


----------



## jenawade (Oct 8, 2006)

No; but a few months back as I was starting to clean hubby made a comment about me starting to turn into a hoarder... so I threw out just about everything NOT Halloween related so I could stuff all the closets with Halloween goodies!


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

You mean we're not supposed to do that? Uh oh


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I won't lie, I've been known to hide receipts or poo-poo discussions on prices. Not on Halloween stuff, but other things. Which is really futile since with the online banking account, Beloved finds out how much I spent quickly enough (but, honey, I know it was a little pricey but everything at the ballpark is, and she looks so cure in that Flying Squirrels t-shirt, don't you think it was worth it.

One thing though...these are purchases that are made without consulting her first. In a situation exactly as described at the beginning of the thread, where there had been a discussion on the purchase, and at least a reluctant acceptance of putting them off for perfectly reasonable reasons...then no, no I would not sneak anything in. Doing so would only disappoint the love of my life, and damage some of the trust she has in me. No prop is worth that. 

Further, even if we eventually got past the bad feelings, I'd never really be able to enjoy the props...because in my mind they'd always be associated with letting Beloved down.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I never feel bad, I just tally up the amount of lager he drinks in one year and I'm pretty sure it costs more than my Halloween extravagances.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OHH THANK GOD!!! I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST ME!! I mean NO! I dont do that! I never lied to my hubby!!!! ahahahahhahahahah


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh I don't online bank and we don't have a joint checking...


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

The Auditor said:


> One thing though...these are purchases that are made without consulting her first. In a situation exactly as described at the beginning of the thread, where there had been a discussion on the purchase, and at least a reluctant acceptance of putting them off for perfectly reasonable reasons...then no, no I would not sneak anything in. Doing so would only disappoint the love of my life, and damage some of the trust she has in me. No prop is worth that.
> 
> Further, even if we eventually got past the bad feelings, I'd never really be able to enjoy the props...because in my mind they'd always be associated with letting Beloved down.



Okay, OKAY, I already said I wasn't gonna do it. You're still making me feel guilty here.  The voice of reason, you are...I just hope you don't start sounding like Sam Kinison in my head.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I never feel bad, I just tally up the amount of lager he drinks in one year and I'm pretty sure it costs more than my Halloween extravagances.


LOL!! If only I'd thought about using that defense. My husband stopped drinking though. Reckon I'll mighty happily take that trade.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

ZombieRaider said:


> My problem is I'd be right there with ya trying to figure out a budget to make it happen...."The leaves only itch for a little bit"......Seriously though, I was EXTREMELY frustrated a few years ago trying to make something out of nothing with NO budget....It has worked out better over the last 2 years though....I guess what I'm trying to say is at the time I had no idea things would get better to where I could make some things happen....There are highs and lows so even if you can't afford things this year, it doesn't mean it's going to be that way every year....It just feels like it....And to answer the question, no I haven't...That's boring I know but I don't want it happening to me so I won't do it....If it's mean't to be, I'll have it in the end, whether I have to work overtime, make something myself, whatever it takes....ZR


ZombieRaider gives me hope!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My hubby is very encouraging.He alot of the times says if you want it buy it.I don't hide anything from him.Besides what's he gonna do he's not my dad.
Big purchases we always discuss.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Well I used to sneak things into the house, I always thought it was funny when I would go after the season shopping and pack them away for next year. Then I would pull them out the next season and he would say I don't remember that, I would just say we got last year don't you remember? heeee LOL 
Like I said I used to, I'm divorced now don't have to worry about that.


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

Lie? Well maybe. You know those heads from Ghostride Prod are real cheap and so are the hands and feet etc. And that trip to lowes that required a trailer even though most thing fit in my vehicle by themselves but not all combined was just because of a good sale and we needed the materials.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I hide nothing! I fess right up the minute I buy it! I have nothing to fear here in my very own Haunted House for I am Queen! Now shoes thats a different story *


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL, you guys are funny! Ahh the joys of not being married & Not having to hide Halloween purchases


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Do a search from years past on this forum, Amy... haha. Yes, there are many guilty parties here. Luckily, I am as pure as the driven snow! 

Of course I bought the HHIAB after consulting my wife and getting her to agree to the hundreds of dollars on a halloween specific computerized lighting system.

One of the biggest things that I do and many people here do is refer to a $29.99 purchase as "about twenty dollars..." haha


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My hubby and I do agrue about trying to pay what bills first, But he just rolls his eyes at me when I brought home and Halloween-related items or simily says OH!! THAT NEAT! Sooo I get what I want and we get what we need done. ha


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

wilbret said:


> One of the biggest things that I do and many people here do is refer to a $29.99 purchase as "about twenty dollars..." haha


That's so funny! YEP. Everything in my world is $10 lower and on sale too. 


What? ;-D


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Gotta admit that I have snuck some of my Halloween treasures that the postman brings to the house by telling my husband that they are Christmas gifts. (He knows I start buying for Christmas in July and August). Of course, there was one time I gave him that story and he said, "Great! I always wanted something from Halloween Asylum!"

So we eat hamburger a little more often. It is so worth it!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

The other part to this is.... how many of us buy stuff at after HW clearance sales, forget about it, then buy it again at pre-hw clearance sales? 

I can't tell you how many times we've started going thru stuff, only to be surprised by something we forgot about. 

Oh...yeah...


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby" (Jan 22, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> I must confess...I do it all the time!  And not just with Halloween, but _everything_!!!
> When he finds/ notices it, I say (in my sweetest Southern accent) 'why, dahlin', I've had that...' And it's true- I have had it- just don't ever say how long I've had it.


You took the words outta my mouth...I do the exact same thing. Hubby and I are separated so I don't really have to worry about it anymore...but I still find myself stashing things so when the family visits they don't notice all the new bags and boxes of stuff!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

wilbret said:


> The other part to this is.... how many of us buy stuff at after HW clearance sales, forget about it, then buy it again at pre-hw clearance sales?
> 
> I can't tell you how many times we've started going thru stuff, only to be surprised by something we forgot about.
> 
> Oh...yeah...


I don't necessarily buy the same thing again, but I do forget what I bought on clearance. It's like Christmas in August or September when I get that stuff out and go through it! 

And yes, I do sneak H-ween things into the house on occasion. ;>


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I ALWAYS hide everything Halloween I buy from my spouse as she will tell me to I can't give here any LIP when she buys a new purse every month.... lol! Oh oh I better post this she is walking over here!...


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

LMAO, as this year already I had to sneak in stuff into the garage and blend them in until she went to work, then I could put them with the other stuff! I thought I was the only one!!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't help if it if I just don't happen to feel like unloading the car when I get home, and then suddenly I do feel like it when he goes to work  Just like when he goes to a gun show and comes in the house empty-handed, I know his truck is loaded with his treasures just waiting to be brought in as soon as I leave the house! It's kind of an unspoken agreement around here.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by wilbret 
I can't tell you how many times we've started going thru stuff, only to be surprised by something we forgot about. 

Oh...yeah... end of quote

I always get excited when I open up the boxes especially this year, because last year at 1:00 p.m. on halloween day my neighbor came by and told me about a store about 20 minutes way was clearing out all their Halloween. I said are you crazy it's Halloween day I can't go I have too much to do. Well I looked in her back seat and full of these bags that were probably 14" high and 12" wide stuffed. I asked her what she got I noticed one bag had tentacles coming out of it, come to find out it was a huge octopus mask, the one from Pirates of the Caribbean. I asked her how much it was she told me whatever you can stuff in the bag is $5.00, well you know what I did dropped everthing I was doing and raced over there. It was a mad house everybody with their little bags, screaming at their kids to open the bag open the bag. Well I went a different route they had huge boxes around the area I grabbed one dumped what was in it into another box and started filling my box. I had to keep a close eye on my box because people didn't know thats where I had put my stuff. After I was done looking through everything I ended up with two boxes full, then I proceeded to take my time and strategically stuff my bags. I ended up stuffing 16 bags and spent $87.00 now you know why I am excited to open my boxes this year I really don't have a clue what is in them.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

ah, this is why i love being on my own! i can do whatever i want!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Today was payday (cough,cough) looks like I'll be hiding away some more stuff. If you don't hear from me in a week or so, He's found my stash and murdered me


----------



## gooosehunter (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought we all did that. She looks the other way on my duck hunting and haunting and I look the other way on her shoe shopping

Dave
Norfolk, Virginia


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hiding halloween buys...*

Oh, if he only knew ...

I really want to do a scene with a skeleton playing an organ with the organ music from "The Ghost & Mr. Chicken playing in the background. Found this beauty on craigslist and it's free! Contacted the owner, measurements work although it weighs a couple of hundred pounds. It actually works but if I gutted it, it would probably weigh less. My husband's comment: "You've got to be kidding! Where would you store it - you've already filled the garage"!

So I guess it won't be coming to my place unless I can manage to get my husband out of town. Darn it - it has just the look I wanted!


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess i am lucky too.Hubby is just as into halloween as i am...I just act like a little kid and scream that would be awsome and we buy it.Like most in here...as long as bills are paid and food on the table everything is good.A promise to take it out in trade never hurts either lol.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

done it last week! then when she sees it in the yard....where or when did you get that? oh ive had that,dont you remember?....hee hee


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

We usually go H-ween shopping together, but on my way home from work, I drive through an industrial area. Sometimes free pallets (for coffins, MIB, etc.) sometimes free 55 gallon drums (for GIANT fog chillers) you never know what you might find. And it's down in a valley so cell reception is horrible, so I couldn't call home to ask, and I couldn't just _leave_ it there, it would surely be gone when I went back, besides, there is plenty of space in the garage.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> It actually works but if I gutted it, it would probably weigh less.


Actually gutting it wouldn't take much weight off at all....The wooden cab is what makes them so heavy....I dissected mine when I put little air cylinders inside to push down on the keys and make it play for real....The "guts" only weighed a few pounds when I pulled them out to work on it....Now if you get one from the 70's, you can gut some pounds out of them but in the end they still weigh a good bit because of the cab....No way to get around that except to make one out of foam/cardboard......ZR


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

since I am a single pop I have no worries except when my parents come to visit and question me on how much I paid for an object lol


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

where di you get that or How much was that? oooh you know me I'm a thrifty shopper...........it was on sale.........ooh I've had that...............................or this is my favorite...don't you remember you were with me when I got it.....hahahahhaha........................... not...........................


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol. So, I usually go with my husband. Just to show how addicted he is to Halloween he's commenting while at work.... Hi Honey, TheEighthPlague.

I do runs with the kids while he's at work, but neither of us usually have to ask as we both love getting new Halloween items.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

The back of the closet works well. He never wants to look back there or clean back there for that matter. 
lol


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

My motto (and my husband's) is so long as the bills are paid and there is food on the table, then our extra money can be spent however we wish. He knows I'm a total Halloween freak so when I come home with decorations he just says, "Show me what you got". His deal with me this year was he would help me put up as many decorations as I want, so long as I waited until the afternoon of September 30th.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

It seems this year, things are a little tight, HE's TELLING Me NO!!! I am pouting at my hubby saying "you cannot tell me NO!" and stomped my foot.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Yup!!!!!!


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

I'm usually too excited to keep my mouth shut lol. I can't wait to see the look on his face when he walks in an sees something I bought. Luckily he is usually just as happy about it as me.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Fortunately, my hubby is just as into Halloween as I am, so he rarely ever discourages me from buying whatever I want to enhance our haunt. However, there have been a few times when we've ended up having to eat ramin soup for a week or so because I decided to sneak something in at the end of the month. Hehe

Of course, since we live in Sweden and have to pretty much make everything ourselves because there are no Halloween stores here, and very few that will deliver here, my purchases are not usually too over the top. Now, if we lived in the States, he might be a bit more worried with me dragging in some bigger, more expensive props.  At the moment though, he's usually just as excited by whatever I buy as I am. Hehehe


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I try to but I get too excited and have to tell someone about my awesome new toys! He loved the bubble fogger the other day , then he saw the price........ I think he still loves it, but his enthusiasm was curbed a little..


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

My hubby is not very into Halloween...but loves the way the house looks after I've spent days decorating it. So, the purchases are made with my money...but I still tend to sort of sneak things in when he's not home and hope that he doesn't see a receipt or bag until after I have set up lol. But he knows he's in for some trouble this year...I'm working at Halloween City lol!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Booterbunz said:


> But he knows he's in for some trouble this year...I'm working at Halloween City lol!


Is Halloween City like Spirit?.....I saw somewhere someone said the props are actually better looking....I checked the locations and have one an hour and a half away....If they are as cool as Spirit or better then I think I'll make a road trip!.....ZR


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA Oh hell yes! Just about all of it...Im surprised she hasnt killed me yet over it.


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm with jmurdock i can't keep my mouth shut either and my family thinks i'm out of control :0. booterbunz i'm jealous i want to work for halloween city.


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

:-/ I actually have 5 bags of things from the dollar tree in the trunk waiting for the right time to slip them in the house. I mean REALLY, who in their right mind spends $68 at THE DOLLAR STORE?!?!? Sheesh, I may need an intervention.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

OHHHH YEEAAAH!!!!!! OMG If he only knew. Oh wait, on second thought... he'll never know.
Unfortunately if he did I would most surely be turned into corpse props.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

In a few words Laurie.....All the reapin' time!!!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Ummmmmm... I never hide anything but I greatly underestimate what we are going to get


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

I wanted a figure that my wife told me not too get last year. I purchased it and hung it from the ceiling. It went unnoticed for two weeks until she saw a picture of it in the local newspaper (they did a short article on the house). BUSTED.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I think my hubby just kind of shakes his head at my purchases. But a lot of times I'll use my own $$ or I'll find stuff on sale or at one of the local thrift stores. But I don't hide them from him. I may neglect to show him everything.... but I won't hide it. 

He's slowly catching the spirit, tho. I was going to toss this astro-turf covered rack for a boat trailer that the previous owner of the house left in the shed, but he mentioned I could use it to set my toe-pincher on! Hmmmmmm! OK! Good eye!!


----------

